# Jeux pour iPod nano?



## zazzou (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau regarder sur iTunes store, je ne trouve plus les jeux pour le iPod nano......je cherche mal ou les jeux ont été retirés?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas non plus*Plus d'onglet pour iPod Touch


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Novembre 2011)

zazzou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai beau regarder sur iTunes store, je ne trouve plus les jeux pour le iPod nano......je cherche mal ou les jeux ont été retirés?



Je crois bien qu'Apple les a retiré.


----------



## arbaot (20 Novembre 2011)

je confirme voir la brève sur igeneration


----------



## zazzou (20 Novembre 2011)

Merci,

Ça me confirme que je ne suis pas aveugle. 
Je trouve juste ça dommage, vu la quantité de iPod nano.

Mais, juste une dernière question....les jeux ont été tout simplement supprimés?  Pas juste déplacés ailleurs?  Donc, impossible à trouver maintenant?


----------



## Madalvée (20 Novembre 2011)

Certes, mais l'iPod nano 5 G est sorti il y a plus de 6 mois, c'est dans la moyenne d'Apple pour le support de ses anciens matériels.


----------



## zazzou (20 Novembre 2011)

Donc, pas très longtemps quoi.


----------

